# Iran-Iraq war pics(There are several cruel pics,you can choose to in or not)



## Foxriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Iran-Iraq war pics.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah, jeez fox, where did you find these pics?


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Woah, jeez fox, where did you find these pics?



No kiddin. Won't see em in the news, that's for sure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the photos that stick in my mind the most from that conflict, were the Iranian civilian dead in the streets of the border towns. Hussein's forces deployed chemical weapons on them...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2009)

Foxriver: I edited your post to removed the pictures of the dead.
Regardless of who they are, we need to have some respect for
the dead. We don't need that here.....

Charles


----------



## Foxriver (May 3, 2009)

ccheese:Thanks for your edit.
In the beginning ,I ingnored that problerm.
Yes,we should have some respect for the dead.
We should against wars and the countries to wage wars in the world,thank you!


----------



## Amsel (May 3, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I think the photos that stick in my mind the most from that conflict, were the Iranian civilian dead in the streets of the border towns. Hussein's forces deployed chemical weapons on them...


I think that sticks in my mind the most also. As well as the horrifying photos of the chemical attacks on the Kurdish villages, with women and families littering the streets.


----------



## The Basket (May 3, 2009)

On Spanish TV they show blood and bodies.

If you watch British TV it is like the A-Team...lots of bullets and bombs but no one dies. They show nothing as if its a kids programme.

MAybe if the population saw war as a huge bloody business maybe wars would be such an easy thing to do.


----------



## Amsel (May 3, 2009)

The Basket said:


> On Spanish TV they show blood and bodies.
> 
> If you watch British TV it is like the A-Team...lots of bullets and bombs but no one dies. They show nothing as if its a kids programme.
> 
> MAybe if the population saw war as a huge bloody business maybe wars would be such an easy thing to do.


I disagree. Families do not need to see the gore to know war is violent. Wars are not going away for quite some time if ever.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

The Basket said:


> On Spanish TV they show blood and bodies.
> 
> If you watch British TV it is like the A-Team...lots of bullets and bombs but no one dies. They show nothing as if its a kids programme.
> 
> MAybe if the population saw war as a huge bloody business maybe wars would be such an easy thing to do.


It's a fine line to walk, honestly.

You have the shock-value of people seeing war violence for what it really is, horrifying and ugly.

On the otherhand, media overkill of death and gore can tend to dull the senses.

An example would be the 4 men brutally murdered in Fallujah a few years back. While the western world revulsed at the horrible spectacle of the slaughter and treatment of thier corpses, the locals there danced and partied while it was going on and when the footage was shown on area news broadcasts, the viewers cheered as if they were watching a soccer match...


----------

